# Snoopy in the rain



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I was walking Snoopy this morning and it started pouring. And here are the affects that it made on Snoopy.

























"I'M MELTING, I'M MELTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

LMAO!


He loved every bit of getting wet until we got home and he had to get blow dried. lol


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Durbkat! Goodness gracious...he is getting big so fast! Your boy there is quite handsome.. Puddles thinks hes cute How old is he now? I think we both got our pup in the same week.. Puddles is 4 months 8 days old now and hitting at 8 lbs.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

He just turned 4 months today.  He is getting more and more energy as he gets older.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

HAPPY 4 MONTH BIRTHDAY SNOOPY!!!!!  

He is getting so big! 

I bet it was time consuming to get him cleaned up after that. I'm lucky because I just have to towel mine off and brush them really quick and they're done. It takes like 5 minutes max.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

It sure was. He has so much fur that it takes about 15 min or more using the hair dryer to get him somewhat dry then I have to towel him off. lol


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

How much does Snoopy weigh now? He sure is a cutie


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well a few weeks ago when he got his 3rd round of shots they said he weighted 4.6 pounds. He has an appointment tuesday for his rabies shot and to get his license so I'll let you guys know what his current weight is. I'm sure he is almost 6 pounds by now. 

I can't wait till then because that means I can apply for a permit to take Snoopy to the dog parks in our city.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

After rain or baths, I just towel dry a little then let Beavis air dry the rest of the way, as long as it's warm. He loves tearing around the house as a happy wet dog.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I don't like him when he is wet because he has a wet dog smell.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Snoopy is CUTE!!!!!!!! I looove that dog!!!! Could eat him up!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That first picture is sooo funny. I think he looks a lot like me after a shower. I am not excited about hair dryers either but have learned they are a necessity. LOL


----------

